# Dappled Boers in Missouri



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Just out of curiosity does anyone know of any dappled Boer breeders in western Missouri or eastern Kansas?


----------



## MelissaDodd (Mar 2, 2018)

Look at Max Boer goats.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

MelissaDodd said:


> Look at Max Boer goats.


These guys are located in Pennsylvania, not to close to Missouri or Kansas, but they do offer delivery. You might be better off going on CL to find some. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Jessica84 specializes in Dapples. 
She is somewhere in California.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t think I know anyone there but I’ll look thew the FB pages I like and see if there is anyone. Craigslist is a good one to look at, also if you are on Facebook there are groups you can look and see if there is anything. Dapple Boer goats for sale and dapple Boer goat breeders. There’s also a lot of hauling over on your side of the country so you might be able to find something a little farther and have it hauled to you. Sometimes it can be expensive but there are a lot of haulers that are pretty cheap


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

QNQ Boers said:


> Just out of curiosity does anyone know of any dappled Boer breeders in western Missouri or eastern Kansas?


Kansas City Missouri.
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/d/boer-goat-loud-dappled-paint/6741168539.html


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone I didn't even think about Craigslist or facebook.


----------



## Kaylam (Jan 31, 2017)

There are dappled goats for sale in Missouri. I see them advertised now and then. FB would be a great place to find them. Off hand, ZM&G Boer Goats and Farm is one of those pages. Also, Stone-Leady Farms. Those are the only two that I can remember but I know there’s more. But it may be that they have traditionals as well as paints, and dapples. Oh yeah, Essary Boer Goats has a lot of dapples, as well as ZM&G.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I worry about looking for color in boar goats. often we forget to look at conformation and only look for a color pattern. 
I have seen this happen in the Dexter cattle the big thing was red so every red Dexter that was born became the big thing conformation was ignored. today the red Dexter's don't have the conformation that the black Dexter's have. I am seeing improvement in the red Dexter but it will take many years to get to where they should be.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

fivemoremiles said:


> I worry about looking for color in boar goats. often we forget to look at conformation and only look for a color pattern.
> I have seen this happen in the Dexter cattle the big thing was red so every red Dexter that was born became the big thing conformation was ignored. today the red Dexter's don't have the conformation that the black Dexter's have. I am seeing improvement in the red Dexter but it will take many years to get to where they should be.


But that goes with everything really. I know a gal that will buy any goat any color as long as it's registered. Doesn't matter what their conformation is. With beef cattle we will have the same exact calf just one is white one is black and the black will bring more money. I mean I could write a book on it. I know a LOT of people that it doesn't matter how nice the goat is under the spots or solid color they wouldn't take them if they were free. 
But this is the way I look at it because I do have dapples. I enjoy the dapples. It brings so much fun to the table. It was so boring kidding out and it was like "oh look! That one has a little more red on its head! Or that one has a cape!" Not very exciting. And NO color is NOT everything! It's not even half important then other things. So for everyone that is color happy the only way they are going to make it when the world is flooded with dapples (which it's getting there) is to be able to stand apart from the rest. So if someone likes dapples treat them the same as any other color. Get the best you can buy, don't just slap a high price on them simply because of color. Take pride in what your name is attached to. I don't care if the kid is dapple traditional or blue, commercial or 100% if it's a crap kid it goes to the sale yard.


----------



## Kaylam (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes... I can imagine the excitement of seeing what is coming with the colors and dapples!! I get excited just seeing good teat structure

I have one commercial doe who has given me some caped/spotted kids. My other two breeding age does are traditionals. I wouldn’t mind getting a good colored or dappled doe from two of those farms I listed (one is probably out of my price range).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yeah! You really can not predict what you are going to get when playing with colors, and I love it! You think, ok I’ll breed dapple to dapple and get dapples right? Nope! Lol I have had a doe give me fully dappled kids one year and the next, same exact breeding, I get a red a paint and a black. I bred 2 very heavily dapples goats, the first time I got a red dapple and a black. The next 2 black dapples and a black and this last year I got a single black headed kid. And I didn’t like or dislike any of them more or less color wise, I actually enjoyed having the “boring” black head thrown in the mix. And yes I think teat structure can be just as exciting and frustrating too lol I almost dread checking a beautiful kids teats, but over the moon when they are absolutely perfect!! 
But Don’t get me wrong. If I see a traditional that I think will improve my herd and I can afford it I will jump on buying it. I just simply like color too. Even if no one else liked them and I had to send them all to auction I would still have them because ultimately I am the one who has to look and deal with them so I might as well have what I want. 
BUT I do agree with fivemoremiles, I see a lot of dapples for sale that have a beautiful coat and nothing else going for them for sale for a arm and a leg and they actually do sell. And even if they were less then market price I still wouldn’t own them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree about joining Facebook groups and looking there for Dapples, that really is the place to look for goats and that is where everyone is at. You can sometimes find something on craigslist, but these days I know with ours quality is limited depending on what your wanting.

I like color goats. My husband isn't a fan of colored or dappled bucks, but likes the colored does. He said he will only buy a traditional buck. We've had 1 paint buck years ago, and he gave us really nice kids. We still have 1 of his daughters who is solid red, her brother was a nice paint. We also got another red doe, and 2 red % boys that had some spots. The % boys were wethered as my kids 4-H goats, and one of them ended up being the best wether they've ever had. He placed 4th in a high weight wether class at our state fair. Sadly, his brother didn't have the quality so he didn't show well, he was very feminine, long but no width or muscle. Still a good 4-H wether for my youngest daughter as he was a good boy (most of the time lol).

One of our best young adult does is by a traditional full brother to the one I mentioned above, this buck was a year younger. We got mostly traditional from him bred to the same does. Well... this doe doe is actually bred to a very nice ennobled dappled buck for March kids. Now, we know the dapple buck generally throws traditionals when bred to a traditional doe, or dappled head, but we didn't breed to him because of color, we bred because he throws really good kids - width and bone which is want we need. Plus his kids are usually average size - good for the does to deliver. Any color would be a bonus!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

There are several production sales with local breeders hauling back to Kansas, Oklahoma, and Missouri. As far as local there is Double J Farms (NW OK) and Criser Boer Goats (SE KS). I know there are more but those are the two that I have personally seen their goats and can vouch for the quality. GHC Farm (OK)has nice ones but I don’t personally know them. I have some friends by KC that recently bought a dapple buck but they are waiting to see how he grows before they breed any does to him


----------

